

Emerging Languages camp - day 2 - gnosis
http://olabini.com/blog/2010/07/emerging-languages-camp-day-2/

======
gnosis
Emerging Languages camp - day 1:

[http://olabini.com/blog/2010/07/emerging-languages-camp-
day-...](http://olabini.com/blog/2010/07/emerging-languages-camp-day-1/)

